# Remote Coders - My department is looking



## talopez (Dec 4, 2013)

My department is looking for some more coders asap especially if youre anywhere on the West Coast. The positions are 100% remote and essentially its audit review of records. 95% E&M so if youre strong in E&M you should be fine. The web address is listed below or just go to Unitedhealthgroup.com & search using the req 536096. 

Good luck!!


http://careers.unitedhealthgroup.co...behavioral-health-coding-quality-analyst.aspx


----------



## mgaut (Dec 4, 2013)

The link or reference number currently does not show any job listing.

Best,
Melissa


----------



## CoderLA (Dec 5, 2013)

Is there a different job number? Cant find the job you posted????


----------



## desertsteph65 (Dec 5, 2013)

*no job listed*

Followed link and it says job listing is filled.


----------

